# Tell Me Like It Is-My NX2000



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

MODS INCLUDED-

Hyperco Gen2, KYB AGX, Susp. Techniques F&R swaybars, KONI bumpstops, ActiveTuning RSTB, ebay FSTB, Whiteline 4 pt. Control Arm Brace

JWT S4's, Outlaw Thermoblok Spacers, JWT Popcharger, HS Gen4, Nissan Motorsports NX2k exhaust, UR 2 piece pulley set, NISMO radiator cap, homemade ground wires, B&M short shifter, NISMO leather knob or aluminum, depends on my mood, Redline Shiftboot, NISMO oil cap, other assorted look good mods :hal:


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

looks good but i dunno im still not a big fan of eggs in general its an aquired taste lol


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

I like. Do they make a rear bumper for it? i think thats the only awkward thing on it. Bumper needs to be a bit lower in back to complete the look IMHO. Very nice and clean. Not a fan of the black rims. Think a gunmetal set would put things in order. But Overall it gets the :thumbup:

Edit: I Shopped it a smidgen. Dont have time for new wheels as the semester is starting tomorrow AM and i have to sleep, but heres a quick before and after rendering i did cuz i'm bored.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

rear bumper would complete the NX. Dislike the inward front bumper. Overall a nice NX, but then again i haven't seen many, if at all any NX's before


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I like it. I like small cars. The lip is a nice touch.

Seth


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

That is one of the nicest NXs I have seen. :thumbup:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

im diggin it :fluffy:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Thats the nicest looking NX I've ever seen. Keep it like that! :thumbup:


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

still love that color. any engine or interior shots? :thumbup:


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

p0keyb13 said:


> still love that color. any engine or interior shots? :thumbup:


Yeah a few. The cockpit! I have replaced my shiftboot since this pic.










Here is my redline shiftboot in action!









And my engine bay after cleaning. I have since removed the header in preparation for boost. I am trying to sell it to help pay for parts. Now I am rocking a gen4 instead of gen6.









Thanks to all for the encouragement. :thumbup:


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

if your car was a woman, id bang it.

you should get a new rear bumper and front bumper to "complete the look" though, because the skirts are a little lower than the rest of the body

otherwise, great ride


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry double post


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

ekizz said:


> if your car was a woman, id bang it.
> 
> you should get a new rear bumper and front bumper to "complete the look" though, because the skirts are a little lower than the rest of the body
> 
> otherwise, great ride


sad thing is...that is stock body parts. Nissan sold the car with the overbite front and lack of a back end with those sideskirts.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

love it... I love that color. :thumbup:


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

i usually don't like these cars... but this one is pretty sweet


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey! this is "nismo1.6" from sr20forum. i met you and your little bro at steves meet this summer. i have the red b13 and you sold me the shift knob. 

love the car! done anything new since i saw it? i personaly really like the eggs because im a sucker for t-tops.

p.s. one quick question, do you know what kind of shift knob you sold me? my room mate loves it and i cant find it anywhere!?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks nice love the color. damn I miss my egg


----------



## p0keyb13 (Aug 26, 2005)

hey bro.. if you still have that old shiftboot.. i'd take it.. and throw you a few bucks. mine is just completely ragged. PM me.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

pete? said:


> hey! this is "nismo1.6" from sr20forum. i met you and your little bro at steves meet this summer. i have the red b13 and you sold me the shift knob.
> 
> love the car! done anything new since i saw it? i personaly really like the eggs because im a sucker for t-tops.
> 
> p.s. one quick question, do you know what kind of shift knob you sold me? my room mate loves it and i cant find it anywhere!?


I got it from a local shop running a deal, spend over 100 dollars get this knob. I spent 600 dollars that day so I got the knob, a hat, and a tshirt. I can check and see if they have any in stock, last time Iwas there it was about 40 bucks for a new one of those.


----------

